# First time buying wood for smoking



## RobRobhere (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello friends

Im looking for wood for my kettle to make some smoke :)

I found there is a little problem in my country and its not so easy to find wood for smoking, most of wood is for fire and I dont want to buy wood chips cus its expensive

Im just wondering I should care so much for that and just buy that firewood for the first time to learn work with it

I linked some offers, what do u think ?

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/drewno-op...0-dab-CID628-IDmO4rO.html#54343efd43;promoted

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/drewno-ko...antynow-zgierz-CID628-IDfcQdr.html#91d0309917

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/drewno-ko...na-woj-lodzkie-CID628-IDqt42d.html#e95b744e24


Is this chunks from the first link would be ok? its best price

Thanks for your help

Robert


Edit: forget to add - all offers are with oak wood


----------



## Rusty Long (Jul 11, 2018)

This is the only one that would work for you
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/drewno-op...0-dab-CID628-IDmO4rO.html#54343efd43;promoted

you cannot put logs or splits on a webber kettle.
The best would be chips or chunks. so go with the first one.
Unless you plan on buying large lots of wood and making them smaller yourself with a saw or some sorts.

your questions "Im just wondering I should care so much for that and just buy that firewood".
Answer: no you cannot just buy firewood you must buy wood that can be used to smoke food with. some woods can be toxic for food. some wood can taste really bad when cooking with. however oak should be okay to smoke with


----------



## RobRobhere (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for your post

sorry for my bad english, I will try to explain what I mean

Ofc I know about what wood to use to smoke and I added at the bottom that every wood I linked is an oak wood. I read a lot about american bbq, but I want to be sure I wont buy a crap. I will buy about 1-2m3 so its a lot of food :p

My question is "Im just wondering I should care so much for that and just buy that firewood for the first time to learn work with it" - Its my first time and probably I wont see any difference between types of woods, so I just want to learn with something I will buy.


I have a saw so the logs are not so the problem, but that chunks from the first link are the cheapest one and ofc less work with it cus they are cutted well and packed that bags

1 thing more, I chose an oak cus I red is good type of wood to smoke, and in my country Its not so ez to get for free, thats why I want to have it and learn on it.
We have a lot fruit trees so ez to get so I will try it in the future, but still having a base with my oak


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2018)

Oak is good, and fruit trees are also good.
Just nothing with sap in it like pine.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2018)

I believe you said all three links are for oak wood just in various forms. If so, I would start with the wood in your first link(the chunks). They will work the best in your Kettle. Use them for your first few cooks. If you like it then I would go for the splits and make your own chunks if it's cheaper. 

Chris


----------



## RobRobhere (Jul 12, 2018)

funny thing is that chunks are one of the cheapest offers for wood in my location

I will go for it


----------

